# Ch. Safari's Specter!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow - what an amazing weekend! Many congratulations to you all!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats!! Guess you'll be busy planning the wedding! When's the date? Are you gonna have your spoos involved in the wedding?? What a very exciting time!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Congrats!! Guess you'll be busy planning the wedding! When's the date? Are you gonna have your spoos involved in the wedding?? What a very exciting time!


My boyfriend wants the poodles involved in the wedding somehow, I'm not so sure, ha ha. I would like them in the photos, but I think I would prefer the wedding be without. 

NO clue on a date! Perhaps this June? Maybe October? Ah!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Lizzie, this weekend is one for the history book for you! (or...if you're obnoxious like myself >.> the scrapbook <.<)
I can't wait for the photos (did you get a win photo of him in the ES?!) ...especially the ring photo ;D CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Congratulations *_&* Congratulations!! :cheers2:*(not a typo, for once!!) What a_ wonderful_ streak of well-deserved happiness!!:clap: I got goose bumps reading your post! Oh your parents must be over-the-moon delighted with all the great news!! Me too!! This is an_ amazing_ chapter of your life and it's a total joy to get to share in it. Oh yes, it's absolutely _mandatory _the poodles be in the wedding pictures. I know you'll come through for us!:nod: (We will all I'm sure do our best _not_ to crash your wedding, in exchange for a promise of oodles of photos!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW and WOW! Congratulations on Tiger's championship. That is just incredible. 
And better yet, congratulations on your engagement. The best marriages are the ones between people who are friends first. What a lovely weekend for you. It'll be hard to top this one!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG! That's amazing news, on both fronts! It couldn't have happened to a more deserving lady or SPOO. I'm thrilled for all of you.  
(I vote for an October wedding, as the colors will look nice with all three SPOOS and your dress. Oh, and your fiance too, of course!)

I was on Mount Bethel Poodle's site earlier today checking out this guy: Available Adults 
Watson (Ch. Safari's Mydear Watson at Rio) 

:cheers2: *CONGRATULATIONS! * :cheers2:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations to you! I am very happy for you and can only imagine how wonderful a weekend this has been for you.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! A great weekend, indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! What an exciting time in your life. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your exquisite spoo!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations! An abundance of good news!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that's so cool. now is he going to get to come home to mama and get to wrestle with his spoo sister and uncle henry?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!! Congratulations on both fronts!!! What a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!! What a wonderful weekend.

I would love to see pictures of your new champion. Now you are going to get to have him at home. I do hope you were there to watch him, SO exciting. 

It is hard to find a mate who puts up with a pile of dogs. I am so glad you found one. A weekend for the scrapbook, that's for sure.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! You had such a wonderful series of events!

Terry
Farleys D Standard


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! What an amazing weekend!! I'd love to see pics too!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

faerie said:


> that's so cool. now is he going to get to come home to mama and get to wrestle with his spoo sister and uncle henry?


No wrestling! I'm keeping coat.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Congratulations!! What a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I would love to see pictures of your new champion. Now you are going to get to have him at home. I do hope you were there to watch him, SO exciting.
> 
> It is hard to find a mate who puts up with a pile of dogs. I am so glad you found one. A weekend for the scrapbook, that's for sure.


No, I wasn't there. And thank goodness! That really would have spoiled my fiancé's plans!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Congratulations!! What a wonderful weekend.
> 
> I would love to see pictures of your new champion. Now you are going to get to have him at home. I do hope you were there to watch him, SO exciting.
> 
> It is hard to find a mate who puts up with a pile of dogs. I am so glad you found one. A weekend for the scrapbook, that's for sure.


No, I wasn't there. And Im not upset! It was way more fun to get engaged in my hometown than 4 hours away in the middle of nowhere! I got to celebrate with my family! Outshines a dog show any day...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It sure does.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Outshines a dog show any day...


Well some of us would prefer to be hiding in the stands around the Conformation ring than front and centre *again* at any nuptials. lol

But all the best to u two and Tiger, and Millie, and Henry.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Have to confess I'm with CountryBoy about the nuptials :ahhhhh: heehee but am happy for YOU!

And thrilled about Tiger! How awesome for you! 

CON GRAT U LATIONS! Now gonna go drink some champagne in ya'lls honor! Betta late than neva!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations, he is a terrific boy and I know you are proud of him. I love his face, its beautiful!7


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow what an exciting time for you!!!! Congrats and enjoy every moment of the wedding planning and wedding! Such a crazy hectic time. But so fun!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

MamaTiff said:


> Wow what an exciting time for you!!!! Congrats and enjoy every moment of the wedding planning and wedding! Such a crazy hectic time. But so fun!


It brings back nightmares... :ahhhhh:

Seriously, have fun planning!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How did I miss this? Wow, this must be your best weekend ever! Congratulations.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Win Photos - His Last Week Showing*

I got Tiger's win photos from the weekend he finished his championship! I just love the ESC trim on him. You can see on his middle leg patch where the hair has been scissored close to the back of his thigh to enhance angulation in the puppy trim. In ESC, this hair should not be scissored close so we are growing it out. Other than that, we actually think he has a balanced amount of neck hair for this trim. As long as I can at the very least maintain this amount of hair (coat change), and preferably grow a little, we will be A-OKAY.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Just beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I got Tiger's win photos from the weekend he finished his championship! I just love the ESC trim on him. You can see on his middle leg patch where the hair has been scissored close to the back of his thigh to enhance angulation in the puppy trim. In ESC, this hair should not be scissored close so we are growing it out. Other than that, we actually think he has a balanced amount of neck hair for this trim. As long as I can at the very least maintain this amount of hair (coat change), and preferably grow a little, we will be A-OKAY.


He looks like he is smiling in the 2nd picture! So handsome!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations again on your championship!!!!!!!!!!! His English Saddle Trim looks very impressive!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"one must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

ahhhh....he looks so sweet! I cant get over all the hair on his butt! Im use to seeing shaved butts...so his looks huge to me! But even with the big butt he looks adorable. Why did she choose this trim over the continental?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks!

Stella - she chose this clip for a variety of reasons, including the fact that he was clipped into pattern only 3 days before this show. (He had just turned 1 on that Wednesday.) 

Typically, a dog is cut into pattern and then they will sit out to grow coat. During this time, they will get used to having a shaved rear and, if the dog is light in color, their skin will tan over time. 

She really wanted to finish him that weekend for me and thought he had a good chance, so she chose the clip that would work best for him.

She got lots of compliments from the judges in this clip and she and her crew want me to keep him in this trim. You don't see a lot of standards with it and he does pull it off pretty well! I like how it enhances the look of his nice, short back. He has lots of rear angulation and, IMO, this is part of the reason the clip looks so good on him.

It's interesting as I've read before that leggy dogs don't look good in ESC. Tiger is square, short backed and leggy, yet pull it off well!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I LOVE seeing something other than a continental. It seems to me it would draw attention to him over the others, which can only be a good thing. You might start a trend! He is very handsome indeed.


----------

